
The Network Man – Reid Hoffman’s big idea - burritofanatic
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/10/12/the-network-man
======
dannypgh
Anyone else chuckling at the "big idea" of having a million people raise a
billion dollars... so that a billionaire politician can run for office?

~~~
forgetsusername
But Michael Bloomberg is just like us!

~~~
jackgavigan
Well, he _is_ a (wildly successful) fintech entrepreneur!

------
jackgavigan
I feel like the tech sector is at risk of losing one of the things that made
it special if we go down a path where networking skills and "who you know"
become more important to a person's (or company's) success than than raw
ability.

~~~
johnward
What makes you think we haven't gone down that path already? This industry is
really no different than any other. Who you know gives you a ton of leverage
but I think that's just basic human nature.

------
graycat
Ah, let Reid make money selling ads while you become a _public person_ whether
you really should be or not!

